# اليكم طريقة حساب كميات الطوب للمبانى



## kingzosar (6 فبراير 2009)

هذا باعتبار الطوبة 25 *12*6

للمتر المكعب( سمك الجدار 25)
for every 1m3 you will need 460 block and 0.25 m3 sand and 60 kg cement

للمتر المسطح (سمك الجدار 12)
for every 1m2 you will need 58 block and 0.025 m3 sand and 9 kg cement

هذة الارقام اخذتها من مسوعة البقرى وقد اخذ فى الاعتبار الهالك فى الطوب و المونة


----------



## cem (6 فبراير 2009)

mercyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (7 فبراير 2009)

يا سيدي شكرا ووللعلامة البقري كمان


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وربنا يوفقك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (9 يوليو 2009)

*وهذا ملف اكسيل حصر كميات أعمال الطابوق والبلاستر والصبغ*

http://www.4shared.com/file/116891023/9e2435b6/____.html

وارجو ان يكون فية فائدة لكم

ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## eng_osman7afez (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع دا


----------



## civil_gehad (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## odwan (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
نفع الله بك وجزيت خير أخي الكريم


----------



## civil_gehad (10 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا 
ولكن كيف يتم ربط الدراسه النظريه بالشغل العلمى والتدريب ؟
سؤال دائما ما يحيرنى


----------



## سحووره الأموره (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## اوس التكريتي (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## al araby 82 (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## كوردستان (11 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.. 

شكراً لك أخي الكريم.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..


----------



## hassanaki (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام عزمي (13 يوليو 2009)

civil_gehad قال:


> جميل جدا
> ولكن كيف يتم ربط الدراسه النظريه بالشغل العلمى والتدريب ؟
> سؤال دائما ما يحيرنى


 



طبعا لا غني عن الدراسة النظرية بالاضافة الي الخبرة العملية و التدريب, و بالتأكيد هناك فجوة كبيرة جدا بين المجالين , ولكن المهندس يحتاج الي 30% فقط من الدراسة النظرية و باقي 70% هو نتيجة التدريب و الخبرة العملية , و هذا الفارق في النسب هو المشكلة الأساسية للمهندسين حديثي التخرج حيث يعتقد المهندس الحديث بعد أسبوع واحد أو شهر من عمله في المواقع أن ما درسة في الكلية لا قيمة له و لن يحتاج له و هو اعتقاد خاطيء بالتأكيد, وهو ما يدركه تماما المهندس الخبير , ولكن سرعة تذويب هذه الفجوة الرهيبة بين الدراسة و العمل يعتمد علي نقطتين أساسيتين لا ثالث لهما :-
1-مهندس قديم خبرة في العمل يقدم يد العون للمهندسين الجدد الذين يعملون معه و لا يبخل عليهم بالمعلومة ( و هم قلة مع الأسف في هذا الزمان ).
2-اجتهاد المهندس الجديد نفسه في الاطلاع و القراءة و المتابعة و التدقيق في كل صغيرة و كبيرة تحدث أمامه بالموقع ومحاولة تحليل كل ما يراه للمرة الأولي .


----------



## mdsayed (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وربنا يوفقك .............


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك على مساهمتك


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

*يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين**
حمل من الرابط التالى :-

*
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/117631812/1ad0753e/___1-3.html**

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلدات ( 1 – 6 ) [كاملة] للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [المجلد الأول][ جذء 1 ] 1/1*​


----------



## عصام صايغ (14 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عزمي قال:


> طبعا لا غني عن الدراسة النظرية بالاضافة الي الخبرة العملية و التدريب, و بالتأكيد هناك فجوة كبيرة جدا بين المجالين , ولكن المهندس يحتاج الي 30% فقط من الدراسة النظرية و باقي 70% هو نتيجة التدريب و الخبرة العملية , و هذا الفارق في النسب هو المشكلة الأساسية للمهندسين حديثي التخرج حيث يعتقد المهندس الحديث بعد أسبوع واحد أو شهر من عمله في المواقع أن ما درسة في الكلية لا قيمة له و لن يحتاج له و هو اعتقاد خاطيء بالتأكيد, وهو ما يدركه تماما المهندس الخبير , ولكن سرعة تذويب هذه الفجوة الرهيبة بين الدراسة و العمل يعتمد علي نقطتين أساسيتين لا ثالث لهما :-
> 1-مهندس قديم خبرة في العمل يقدم يد العون للمهندسين الجدد الذين يعملون معه و لا يبخل عليهم بالمعلومة ( و هم قلة مع الأسف في هذا الزمان ).
> 2-اجتهاد المهندس الجديد نفسه في الاطلاع و القراءة و المتابعة و التدقيق في كل صغيرة و كبيرة تحدث أمامه بالموقع ومحاولة تحليل كل ما يراه للمرة الأولي .


 اتفق معك تماما في ماقلته يااخي فأنا حديث التخرج فالفجوة الكبيرة بين ما درسته وما اصادفه في العمل اصابتني بالاحباط والشعور بالجهل اضف الي ذلك ان بعض المهندسين من ذوي الخبرة(في الشركة) يتلكئوا ويتمنعوا عن الرد علي استفسارتي


----------



## مهندسه اثار (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gharib belal (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صدام ياسين (14 يوليو 2009)

هناك معلومة تفيد لحساب كميات الطابوق الذي ابعاده 24*12*8 سم بطريقة سريعة وتقديرية وهي تستعمل في الابنية والمنازل تقليدية البناء ولكل طابق وهي مساحة البناء*200طابوقة=عدد الطابوق اللازم للبناء


----------



## صدام ياسين (14 يوليو 2009)

هناك معلومة تفيد لحساب كميات الطابوق الذي ابعاده 24*12*8 سم بطريقة سريعة وتقديرية وهي تستعمل في الابنية والمنازل تقليدية البناء ولكل طابق وهي مساحة البناء*200طابوقة=عدد الطابوق اللازم للبناء


----------



## أبو أرياام (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا باش مهندس عالمعلومة 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (9 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## eng_sabba7 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anwar11 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلمك ما ينفعك ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إعطنى علما نافعا و رزقا واسعا و إيمانا كاملا وشفاءا من كل داء​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إعطنى علما نافعا و رزقا واسعا و إيمانا كاملا وشفاءا من كل داء​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إعطنى علما نافعا و رزقا واسعا و إيمانا كاملا وشفاءا من كل داء​


----------



## بوشناق (19 يناير 2014)

مهندسه اثار قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا



مشكور 
ولكن راجع الموسوعة للبقرى


----------



## سامح جورجى (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

